
Your Instagram feed is about to be invaded by more ads - SimplyUseless
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/03/instagram-ads-adverts-facebook-photos
======
blueflow
Please stop spamming submissions. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html):

> Please don't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated by
> your submissions.

> Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
> evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or
> disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's
> probably off-topic.

